# Clear Liquid Vitamins



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of any clear liquid vitamins for water? Right now I'm using Vita Sol and it makes the water yellow and stains the feathers around her beak. It looks like she has an old smokers beard.:rofl:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't give my birds liquid vitamins in their water, for the simple reason they don't need it, because they get it through foods.

Here is a small article: 



> Your Parrot needs Vitamins. Obviously, the best first source is through food. Vitamin A occurs naturally in dark leafy greens and orange-colored produce, such as apricots, cantaloupes, carrots, red peppers, pumpkins and sweet potatoes. To resolve Vitamin A deficiency, try adding foods like sweet potatoes (either cooked or steamed until soft), mashed up with other fruits will be both loved by your pet bird, as much as it is good for her or him.
> 
> Rather than giving Vitamins added to water where it is difficult to calibrate as to actual dose, if you must, liquid vitamins work well on moist foods, like fruits. Vitamins in the water can encourage bacterial growth, which can be dangerous to parrots with weaker immune systems.
> 
> http://www.myparrotcare.com/parrot-diet/


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

Solace. said:


> I don't give my birds liquid vitamins in their water, for the simple reason they don't need it, because they get it through foods.
> 
> Here is a small article:


Thanks for the article. I was giving her vitamins because she is very picky about fruits and veggies. All she will eat is apples, sweet potato and corn. I give her Ecotrition organic blend for cockatiels. So with this you think she still wouldn't need the extra vitamins?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel is just so cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

problem with giving vitamins in their water, is that it is very easy to overdose them over time and it can harm them


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Orion said:


> Thanks for the article. I was giving her vitamins because she is very picky about fruits and veggies. All she will eat is apples, sweet potato and corn. I give her Ecotrition organic blend for cockatiels. So with this you think she still wouldn't need the extra vitamins?


Cockatiels aren't big on fruit, you want to offer more veggies (fresh and or cooked) as well as sprouts and mash being a few healthier foods for them.

Here is a post I made on another thread that could help:



> You can make birdie bread and pack it with veggies and other healthy foods (recipes for birdie bread can be seen here: http://www.squidoo.com/birdbread) and here is an article on different ways to introduce new foods to your bird: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/recipes.html. This is another article on feeding organic foods: http://www.landofvos.com/articles/kitchen4.html. I hope these links help, and just remember that if you give up, it will be harder in the long run for you both.


I wouldn't offer the liquid vitamins anymore, instead work on getting her on a more varied diet so you won't need have to worry about her not getting the vitamins and etc that she needs. 

PS: If it is nice and warm where you live, even having her out in the sun for 30-60 mins a day can really benefit too.


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I think I will stop with the liquid vitamins. I will have a look at those recipes.  
Right now it is very cold but when it was nice I would read outside and take her with me. I read somewhere that cockatiels need natural light as much as they need food and water. Now I make sure she gets some sun by the window.



morla said:


> Your cockatiel is just so cute!


Thanks!! She was being extra cuddly that day.


----------

